# Setting up SELinux -> kernel failed: Operation not supported

## mrabe89

Hi everyone

I've been trying to set SELinux up for a week now, but I can't figure out why it isn't working.

I've followed the instruction, till the "rlpkg -a -r" command.

There I get this error:

```
setfiles set context / -> kernel failed:'Operation not supported'
```

I've tried to execute id -Z, but that returns

```
id: --context (-Z) works only on an SELinux-enable kernel
```

But according to dmesg SELinux is started while booting, but there is also an SELinux error:

```
SELinux: Unable to set superblock options before the security server is initialized
```

Does anyone have an idea what the problem might be?

PS: FS is ext4, Kernel Version 3.13.6 - Doesn't work with 3.13.5-r1-hardend either. - Thanks in advance.

----------

